
For Wisconsin results – how hard would it be to build a web-scraper? - ccarter84
Last minute idea, but how hard is it to whip up a web-scraper to grab snapshots of various election results in 10 or 15 minute intervals?<p>Each county appears to have a separate tab, so this is likely way too complex, but figured I&#x27;d ask.<p>Example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.co.adams.wi.gov&#x2F;LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=chB4qV2QBHo%3d&amp;tabid=60<p>*Edit, after clicking around more, it seems a lot are in different formats, some PDF&#x27;s, some iframes. So, that&#x27;s not very handy.
======
jeffmould
You could probably do it fairly easy & quickly using something like ParseHub
([https://www.parsehub.com/](https://www.parsehub.com/)), import.io, or
KimonoLabs.

